# MTB Touren Koblenz



## t-n-h (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe beim Bike Magazin Touren um Koblenz gesehe, wollte mal fragen ob die jemand schon als GPS bzw. auf Karte hat und mir diese Dateien zuschicken kann.

Suche zusätzlich noch weitere Tourenum Koblenz
sowie gute Internet-Sites wo man Touren einsehen kann

Danke


----------

